# Pontecagnano, Italy



## tribune (Feb 21, 2006)

Anyone ever been to Pontecagnano in Italy before? Or perhaps the nearby areas? Any riding?

I have the opportunity to go there and visit for a week so I may bring my bike along. From the looks of it there is plenty of hills!


----------

